# Cosmic Pig



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Cosmic Pig studios is in the Fleetwood area of Surrey, BC. Rick Boulter runs it with his "Cosmic Wifey" both of who are seasoned players. Rick is a guitar player in the Murray Porter band, great native blues player and Juno award winner.

Anywho, Rick has been posting ads on CL and has recently started a sort of blog there where he talks about some part of the music industry, most of it is funny as hell. I've been in email contact with him as he offers guitar lessons, of which I've had maybe 2-3 in my lifetime, so I'm going to give him a try and see what I can learn from him.

His latest offering, where he talks about getting gigs and the open mic scene, based on an email conversation him and I were having.

http://vancouver.craigslist.ca/rds/muc/5203582946.html

His studio website ...

http://cosmictunes7.wix.com/studio1


----------

